# Dante wakes



## Robert_S (Apr 28, 2013)

purged


----------



## MrTickle (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi, I like the imagination in this script, however considering I don't know much about script writing I couldn't give back any worthy critique but cool story anyway, good luck


----------



## Robert_S (Sep 6, 2013)

purged


----------



## SpiderDelToroFan (Oct 13, 2013)

Robert_S said:


> Yeah, um, that whole script got scrapped. I'm rewriting it entirely and I'm happier about the new approach. It keeps more of the backstory secret and throws the problem of the human race entirely upon the human race.



Can't wait to see the new script!


----------



## Deleted member 54984 (Jan 14, 2014)

Love the purged haha. Cant wait to see your new script!


----------



## Yfig (Mar 17, 2014)

Euh ... !

"purged" is short !

does'it means that the script was a fake or unreadable ? or .... ?

It fears me !

A purge is always a bad thing !


----------



## illiteratewriter (Mar 20, 2014)

why is this blank, deleted?


----------



## Yfig (Mar 20, 2014)

It seems there were an answer that dissapeared ???







 Originally Posted by *Robert_S* 

 
                 Yeah, um, that whole script got scrapped. I'm  rewriting it entirely and I'm happier about the new approach. It keeps  more of the backstory secret and throws the problem of the human race  entirely upon the human race.

Posted quote by SpiderDelToroFan     see above


----------

